# Coconut Oil from Restaurant Depot



## happyapplepie (May 12, 2017)

Hello! I was wondering if anyone here has gotten coconut oil from Restaurant Depot. If so could you tell me the size and price. Thank You. (The nearest Restaurant Depot is over an hour away from me so I would hate to make a trip and not get what I need.)


----------



## toxikon (May 12, 2017)

I'm not much help, but you should be able to call the store directly to ask if it's in stock and the price/weight. I usually grab mine from Walmart or Amazon - usually Amazon has a good deal for a large tub of it.


----------



## happyapplepie (May 12, 2017)

Thank You! I never even thought of that!


----------



## cmzaha (May 12, 2017)

I never noticed any great price on CO at RD although I admit I do not go out of my way looking for it. They do not sell it in bulk, so you might do just as well at a Big Lots or Walmart


----------



## jewels621 (May 12, 2017)

I skip the CO at RD, too. Never been in bulk or a bargain. But I do get olive oil and pomace there by the 12 liter case.


----------



## happyapplepie (May 12, 2017)

Thank you! I found a pretty good deal at WebstaurantStore https://www.webstaurantstore.com/golden-barrel-96-oz-6-lb-coconut-oil/101COCONUT96.html . Not quite as good as Soaper's Choice, but close. (And you don't have to buy as much)


----------



## shunt2011 (May 12, 2017)

happyapplepie said:


> Thank you! I found a pretty good deal at WebstaurantStore https://www.webstaurantstore.com/golden-barrel-96-oz-6-lb-coconut-oil/101COCONUT96.html . Not quite as good as Soaper's Choice, but close. (And you don't have to buy as much)


 
Soaper's Choice has 7 lbs which is about a gallon.


----------



## happyapplepie (May 12, 2017)

Thank You!


----------



## SheLion (May 14, 2017)

If you are near a Big Lots, they sell Butcher Boy brand, which is made by the parent company of Soaper's Choice. Last time I got it, it was $12 for one gallon, which worked out to be much cheaper than any other source I could find, including Amazon. (Though I didn't check Walmart as I don't shop there.)


----------



## Susie (May 14, 2017)

SheLion said:


> If you are near a Big Lots, they sell Butcher Boy brand, which is made by the parent company of Soaper's Choice. Last time I got it, it was $12 for one gallon, which worked out to be much cheaper than any other source I could find, including Amazon. (Though I didn't check Walmart as I don't shop there.)



I second this suggestion.  Great coconut oil at a great price.


----------



## Kamahido (May 14, 2017)

Not sure where you are located but I buy my base oils from Soaper's Choice.


----------



## swisspensch (May 16, 2017)

happyapplepie said:


> Thank you! I found a pretty good deal at WebstaurantStore https://www.webstaurantstore.com/golden-barrel-96-oz-6-lb-coconut-oil/101COCONUT96.html . Not quite as good as Soaper's Choice, but close. (And you don't have to buy as much)



I appreciate the link, thanks for that.

I skimmed the description of the product. 

I suspect the oil itself is odourless, which raises the question, use the cheapest that can be found, or buy the extra virgin organic coconut oil. Does it make a difference to the soap?


----------

